# New years day at paint spillway?



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Last year a group of us met at paint spillway on new years day..The temps are supposed to moderate all next week, with the high near 50 next saturday..I will be going over to paint saturday if anyone want to meet up?


----------



## fishcrazy (Apr 6, 2004)

Is paint running? Iwould'nt mind a saugeye sandwiche
Fishcrazzzzy


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey Flathunter, I would like to meet up with some guys from here. I'm a real novice at the eyes and could benefit from a few pro's pointers. If it was in the morning, I could let the wife sleep in and try my luck at the paint! I'm gonna keep my calender open, so count me as one.
How long of a drive would it be from Athens? I would think that my medium-light action spinning rod with eight pound test would be appropriate. I also just got a 6'6" light action spinning rod that I'm gonna use 4 pound test. Would that be better? Just not sure, thanks for any help!


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2004)

I could probably make it new years. Might go over there thursday to do some fishing also.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I probably have to work some Saturday, but I will stop by if it's not to late. Hey oufisherman, that 6-6 light action is fine for saugeye at Paint  From Athens ...........taking RT 50 west to Rapid Forge road ( on the right before crossing Rocky Fork creek) is about an hours or so .Just follow the signs to the spillway............ Maybe I won't have to work at all Jack, I will see....... I'll break out the spinning gear............. CATKING


----------



## gmrkatman (Apr 16, 2004)

I need to find a sitter for my daughter and if so, what time are you guys thinking?


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2004)

If I go I will probably be down there before sunrise.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I will be there around noon if the water flow is not to high with all the snow melting, I will post conditions of the creek friday.


----------



## gmrkatman (Apr 16, 2004)

Is anyone going to try for channels? I am thinking about bringing some cat gear along since I did so good there last January during a short warm spell.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I am gonna try for channels, what did you catch your cats in january on?


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

He prob. caught them on a hook. Geesh Jack, didn't DIP teach you anything? Not sure of my plans yet for that day. I would like to go but not sure.

Bill


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Does anybody know if they cleared the hill leading down to the spillway ??? I would imagine it would be ok, but there was a ton of ice out that way , and many roads are still covered.......... CATKING


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Supposed to be 60 degrees friday, I would imagine most of the ice will be melted?


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Gar man, your not funny!  ..Got any shadz?..Can you net us some????


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll be an 'eye guy for the day  Where's the DIPSTER at  .......... ~**~


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Whiz Bang wont come unless dipster drives him.


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

my van just may make it that far, it should but actually this time it is the funds and my cousin is in from N.C and we were supposed to fish last sunday but it was a little cold for that. So I gotta call him and see if we are fishing sat. cuz he leaves sunday. Fuel is cheaper also when ya divide it by two.  

bill


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

I'll join Catking in being an eye guy for the day. I've been looking to give them a shot again. Last time fishing for them was probably 6-7 years back at Salt Fork spillway. 
If I'm coming for eyes, what would be the suggested lures? I'll be bringing some pre-rigged jighead and mister twisters, along with different color and size jigheads and twister tails. Would any type of jerkbait or rapala be a potential lure? My experience is limited to the jighead and twister. 
I would probably be there early and be out by noon or so. Enough time to try my luck and me some guys from this board. Thanks for any additional info.

Doug


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

OU....1/8 oz or lighter jig is usually the bait for Paint, with a 2" tail, white,chartruse, etc.


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

Looks like I'll be down there Saturday as well. Did OK last winter during a similar warmer than usual period. If you have white, chartreuse, and pink grubs you should be OK. I've also caught nicer ones on sassy shads, but that was at deer creek.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like I will be there for sure. Not working. Before daybreak is the best time, but I doubt I'll be there then.Probably around 8 am or so  Be nice to met a couple of you guys and to see all the old familar faces again  DA KING !!! ( I'll see if I can bring a bucket of little minnows.)


----------



## gmrkatman (Apr 16, 2004)

Sorry to reply so late from yesterday's post. The channels were mostly caught on cut shad and small whole ones I found on the bank. I tried a variety of other baits but only caught one other channel as a fluke on a twister tail minnow combo fishing for 'eyes. Most of the channels I caught were from 1-3#, with a few bigger ones throw in the mix. I have seen a couple pushing 10+ caught by guys fishing for eyes. Those are the boys I will be after if the eyes aren't cooperating.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2004)

The outflow yesterday was around 550, that was before the snow melt though so it will probably be a little faster come Saturday. I still plan on being there but I will probably be around on the other side though. I will probably be saugeye fishing. If you plan on jig fishing there be prepared to lose some jigs because paint creek seems like one giant snag.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

I'm gonna try to get there before daylight but might be a little later with the longer drive. See how soon I get to bed on Friday night. If I'm there real early, I look for you traphunter. Look forward to the morning


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

jack I wish I could get some shad but my elbow is killing me. Been nursing that thing for about 2 months. It felt great a couple of weeks back then I threw for shad and messed it up again. Not sure what the prob. is but if I can baby it then no docs. 
bill


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2004)

I think I still have some in the freezer that I could bring. I might go to paint today and try to get some also. See ya Saturday.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2004)

Outflow for today (thursday) is over 700.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I dont think I will be going now, the outflow is now up to 1400, and I dont see them droping it with all the melting that is going on...


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Is that about flooded or just swift


----------



## roadman (Apr 7, 2004)

1400 is pretty fast. The best is between 600 and 1000. You can still catch fish if you move down a little. The big pool just past the first riffle , We were there a good while last year.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Ok, If it dont get any faster than that I will go, lets hope they slow it down a little before saturday.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Maybe somebody can post the rate as of Friday night ??? Under 1400 we go , over we don't.that sound ok ??? CATKING


----------



## Fastlane (Apr 11, 2004)

I just may have to try and make it for this one. Wife has to work so I don't have anything better to do. I have never fished for eyes before. Sure would like to catch enough for a fresh fish meal though.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2004)

Went to paint creek this afternoon and caught 47 saugeye, all of which were released. I probably could have caught more this evening but I left because I got pushed out of my "hole" because people over crowding me and crossing my lines! One guy was there and I know he KEPT at least 40 saugeye! Not only was it illegal but not one of those saugeye was over 8 inches long! 

While I was there the water was just right for saugeye and I dont think it was 1400 unless it went up after I left. I also tried to net some shad but not much luck. 

I still will be there saturday as of now, try to get there early if you can because the good spots will probably get taken pretty fast. 

Hey Tom, hope you can make it.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Ok I will post it.


----------



## roadman (Apr 7, 2004)

I don't trust the water level site. Too many times it has been wrong. 

I will probably head down there to get an eyeball on things. I'll try to be there by 2pm. I'll post my opinion.

I don't really see that much of a problem. The lake recieves drainage from The Leesburg, Sabina, and Washington CH area. South of 62 had mostly ice we had about a 50/50 mix of snow and ice. It hasn't melted all that fast and we didn't get much rain. It shows a liitle better than 1500 now.

Traphunter is right about the fishing there. I've saw a couple 8lb eyes caught there but they came either just before daylight or just when it got to dark to fish with out a light.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2004)

So is it still on or not?


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

The lake has come up appx 4ft in the last 24 hrs, rattlesanke creek is booming...Lets hope roadman has good news?


----------



## roadman (Apr 7, 2004)

Just got back from Paint. 

The water is up above the ledges we usually stand on. Only a few places are fishable. If you go to the other side like traphunter does your going to get your feet wet.

I was there about 30 minute and only saw 3 dinks caught. There were several people there most were getting ready to leave.

The 1500 plus was from 10:00 am It may be higher now. The lake is still about 5 ft below summer pool and ice covered. I cross rattle snake and Paint creek both on the way there and back. Like Jack says they are both rolling and out of the banks in some spots.

Looks like a washout for me. I think I will stay home and work on my tackle. 

Don't worry!! *This is going to be a great year!!!!*


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2004)

They must have opened it up over night then.  

Hey roadman, how hard would it have been to get to the other side? When I was there yesterday it was up like that also but it was like only a foot of water you had to wade through. 

I may still go I dont know, I was really looking foward to it. If im there I will be driving a little red Toyota.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2004)

I take that back im still going, I might not even wet a line if its to fast but I will at least go down there to check things out. Im already itching to go fishing again and I can really stand the fact of sleeping in when I could be out there fishing. Ill be there in the morning and depending on water conditions might stay untill evening, keep an eye out for me if you decide to come.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck if you go guys..I am gonna hit deer creek spillway instead, the out flow at deer creek is still low.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey Traphunter, would it be worth an hour plus drive if the water conditions are as high as they are? Would hate to drive all that way and then turn around and go home. 
Hey Flathunter, how good is Deer Creek spillway for eyes? If Paint Creek is blown, maybe I should try there. WOuldn't be much longer of a drive. Thanks for any info!


----------



## roadman (Apr 7, 2004)

It was up in the rocks pretty good may be about the same for ya. Water is running pretty good 2:00pm 1527cfs. 

Good luck if you guys go!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2004)

Hey,
You would probably be better off to got to deer creek if you have a longer drive. I am only like 45min. away from paint so its not that bad. I think it will still be fishable, but the flow could change over night again so im not sure. Maybe next weekend will be better. Good luck fellows wherever you go and be careful.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds like a wash out. I'll stay around the house. My river is out of it's banks and the creeks are flooding, this was around 8 tonight..... CATKING


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Anyone (catking) know how stonelick is? Is it iced up near the dam and in the coves?


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Good thing we did not go, outflow is up to 4500!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2005)

Went over to paint creek this morning. Water was coming out pretty fast but some parts were still fishable. I got a couple small white bass but that was all we caught at paint creek today. I did see a few descent saugeye caught though. It was so pretty and peaceful there though at sunrise this morning with all the fog and mist and sound of the rushing water.

Left paint creek around 11am. and made a trip to Ceasars creek the spillway there was also flooded and the lake looked down right nasty with a bunch of mud and muck, however I didnt see anywhere on the lake that was frozen. Ended up trying to net some shad at the spillway but had no luck. I did almost lose a castnet though. My buddy went to throw it and the rope slipped off his arm and you know the rest of that story. We did snagg it back though somehow. See about 9 doe as we was leaving Cearsars spillway so that was a good sign.


So do you want to try to go to paint creek next weekend or just forget about it?


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I would think Stonelick is not fishable Tim  Once it ices over, this lake takes forever to thaw............. If you guys head out next week to Paint , good luck. I have to go to Columbus..  .......C.K


----------



## Floater (Apr 20, 2004)

I could probably make it to Paint next Saturday if you guys want to go.


----------

